# [MAIL] Mail ne veut plus rien envoyer ! Essayé 3 serveurs..



## frenchshox (11 Décembre 2011)

Tout d'abord bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un à la solution à ce problème 

- "Mail" ne veut plus rien envoyer depuis 1 semaine environ, et ce peu importe le serveur SMTP que j'utilise et l'endroit où je me trouve (domicile, bureau, domicile 2...).
Je reçois toujours normalement mon courrier

- Par le passé, celà faisait plus d'un an que j'utilisais le tout sans aucun problème, avec 5 boites mails paramètres sur le logiciel, et des serveurs adaptés à l'endroit ou je me trouve. J'envoyais des dizaines de mails par jour sans aucun problème.
La lorsque je clique sur envoi, la boite d'envoi de Mail "tourne" indéfiniment en essayant d'envoyer le mail (sans pour autant revenir avec un message d'erreur ni rien), jusqu'a ce que je l'interrompe manuellement en le fermant

- Je suis loin d'être un novice en informatique, mais là j'avoue que cela me laisse perplexe, car visiblement, ca ne vient pas des serveurs SMTP en question (ils ne peuvent pas être tous down en même temps), ça ne vient pas non plus de la configuration (je ne l'ai absolument pas changé depuis plus d'un an)
De mémoire je n'ai pas non plus fait de modifications logicielles, justes les updates recommandées par Apple (ex, recemment : iTunes, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu d'update concernant Mail)

- D'où est-ce que celà peu venir ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a déja eu la meme chose?

Merci !

Mac OS X 10.6.8
Mail 4.5 (1084)


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Vide la boite d'envois, peut-être qu'un email trop gros ou 'buguer', bloque ta boite d'envois.


----------



## frenchshox (11 Décembre 2011)

ma boite d'envoi est vide actuellement
 (mis a part quand j'essaie d'envoyer des mails et qu'ils ne veulent plus s'envoyer, mais bon je les annule au bout d'un certain temps)


----------



## tempesta (31 Janvier 2012)

frenchshox a dit:


> Tout d'abord bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un à la solution à ce problème
> 
> ...



OUI,J 'AI EXACTEMENT LE MEME PROBLÈME!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

pour recevoir, pas de soucis mais pour répondre je dois me connecter avec ma boite hotmail et poster depuis là.
J'ai aussi des caprices de Mail à la fermeture...


----------



## KERRIA (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

Souvent un problème de réglage du serveur SMTP
Regarde dans préférence si ton serveur n'est pas "déconnecté"

Quand tu reçois le message d'impossibilité de transmission

Vérifie le choix des canaux (ne choisi pas "canal personnalisé)
Décoche la case SSL
Essaye en admettant le mot de passe dans le menu déroulant

Ce qui est curieux dans tout cela est que ces paramètres changent sans ton action...


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu exactement le même pb avec Mail et Orange comme FAI..
Quatre comptes de messagerie. Tout a bien marché pendant un certain temps, puis pbs sur certains comptes (en pop partout) en émission.
A l'époque, j'avais tracé pour essayer de comprendre. Rien compris...
Si on vire les comptes, et qu'on en recrée un seul, ça se remet à marcher, avec quatre comptes, je ne suis jamais arrivé a avoir un fonctionnement sain.

Je suis passé sous thunderbird. Avec les comptes paramètrés à l'identique, et le même FAI,  plus de pb...

Je vais me faire allumer par les pro-Mail...


----------



## kaos (13 Septembre 2012)

Je fais remonté ce sujet car j'ai souvent ce problème de "serveur smtp.free.fr (deconnecté)

j'ai pourtant ajouté pas mal de serveur sfr orange etc afin d'envoyer sur des reseaux wifi d'amis lors de déplacement .


Mais ces erreurs arrivent souvent chez moi , je soupçonne les serveur Free d'etre a l'origine de ces erreurs.


ça me gonfle toutes ses magouilles , non mais , on dirait presque qu'on es sous window


----------

